# Homemade Aquarium Decorations



## sillygoose90 (Oct 18, 2011)

After looking at some of the aquarium decorations that others have posted, I have concluded that my tank is BORING. Has anyone ever made homemade aquarium decorations before? I know you have to be so careful with what you put in as decoration, so was just wondering if anyone know things that are Betta-friendly that might be lying around the house. I think it would be a really fun project!


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm not sure about making decorations, but I know a lot of people use mugs, pots, tea cups, jars, etc.. in aquariums. If you have any silk decorative plants, sometimes people use those as well. Just make sure they don't have any metal in them as it can rust.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I made this rock arch out of river rocks from PetSmart, aquarium silicone, and part of a silk craft store plant (NO METAL).


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

^I was thinking about doing something similar with dominoes.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

99% of the stuff in DVCH's tank it's homemade. Not the prettiest, but works.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

That's an awesome arch, Sweeda. 

I've been thinking about fun things I can make for my bettas, too, since I love doing projects like that, and their brand new twenty gallon isn't going to fill itself up with fun things. Lol.


----------



## sillygoose90 (Oct 18, 2011)

Those are all awesome ideas! And I love the rock arch too.. so neat and natural looking too. Maybe I will see what I can do with some old silk plants, some rocks, and some old mugs. 

Is there any way to disinfect rocks that I find outside... or are those off limits?


----------

